# 555 como divisor de frecuencias en un tren de pulsos



## Marcelo (Nov 24, 2005)

Si tenemos un tren de pulsos con una frecuencia f1 y deseamos obtener una señal similar pero de la mitad de la frecuencia f1/2 podemos utilizar el 555 como divisor, ajustando el período del temporizador para que sea más lento que la señal de entrada.

El circuito será disparado cada dos pulsos de la señal de entrada y su salida se mantendrá en estado alto durante otro dos pulsos de esta señal; así la frecuencia quedará dividida por 2.







Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

